# Do american bulldogs make good catch dogs?



## hoghunter123

Im looking at getting an american bulldog puppu as a catch dog. Not much experience. Whats yalls opinions on them as hog dogs?


----------



## Ranger

I have seen some real good ones and a few that would not hold.  Thats just my opinion.


----------



## hoghunter123

Thanks. How big does the average bulldog get?


----------



## caughthog1

I havent seen any that were jam up, most of the good ones ive hunted with have been red nose or bulldog cross, and the Johnson bloodline bulldog can get up to 120lb . Most are around 60-80lbs.


----------



## hoghunter123

I see. So pitbulls are the way to go? I could get either.


----------



## REDMOND1858

hoghunter123 said:


> I see. So pitbulls are the way to go? I could get either.



Either is good, as long as you dont try to use a boxer


----------



## hoghunter123

Lol. Dont worry id use a chihuaha before that.


----------



## caughthog1

REDMOND1858 said:


> Either is good, as long as you dont try to use a boxer



I agree, ive heard ppl use them, I dont. And I would say pit is the way to go.


----------



## WolfPack

LOL....Your just afraid of what a boxer might do....impress ya maybe??  People here act like they have seen several purebred boxers attempt to catch hogs, but they cannot afford one so they have never tried one, just hating and passing judgement on the cover, LOL.


----------



## caughthog1

WolfPack said:


> LOL....Your just afraid of what a boxer might do....impress ya maybe??  People here act like they have seen several purebred boxers attempt to catch hogs, but they cannot afford one so they have never tried one, just hating and passing judgement on the cover, LOL.



To each his own! LOL


----------



## baybranch02

Ive saw some good ABs, but i think a pit is a higher percentage dog- meaning more of them make good catch dogs.


----------



## MULE

As a whole no. There are several that out there that will catch but that in itself doesn't make a great catch dog. Its hard to beat a game bred pit-bull.


........you couldn't pay me to have to crawl into a mtn laurel on my hands and knees and depend on a boxer.


----------



## hoghunter81

I had one he was good as any pit that i have owned but his size was the only problem he took up alot of room, he was 100 pounds or more.


----------



## yuleeboyz311

i have a half american and half white english and he catches great


----------



## hansonw

get a pit


----------



## hoghunter123

Well im looking at a jeep/rascal/alligator/wierd jack bred pit puppy. Are these good bloodlines??


----------



## REDMOND1858

WolfPack said:


> LOL....Your just afraid of what a boxer might do....impress ya maybe??  People here act like they have seen several purebred boxers attempt to catch hogs, but they cannot afford one so they have never tried one, just hating and passing judgement on the cover, LOL.



I figured you'd be chimin in on that one.......just had to do it man, aint gave nobody a hard time in a while


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man

Was 125lb. and had to put him on a diet. LOL ! He's now at 107 lb. and if the hog is less than 150 lb. he will just take off with him so I guess you could say he holds pretty good. Johnson blood


----------



## WOODARD29

*Had one*

I got him cut down bad, he beat me back to the truck. That dog couldn't be throwed on a hog. I'll take a pitbull all day.


----------



## kornbread

ill take my small breed pits that are fast to the bay .


----------



## bullseye850

I've hunted for 10 years and use nothing but american bulldogs! I have seen some that ain't worth a lick but the ones I've raised have all caught and holded real good.  I prefer an american bulldog cause they are not has high strung as a pit. JMHO


----------



## buddylee

"Most" AB's don't have enough endurance or heat tolerance. Exercise and a proper diet can go along way with that.


----------



## big country rnr

I own a johnson bred White American bulldog. 
You will do better in the long run getting you a PIT...I dont trust a white catch dog. Have seen too many of them bay when the **** hits the fan>>>> The ones Ive breed have tons of heart but they are few and far between. You find you a well breed pit you have alot better chance of having a catch dog... Dont get me wrong you MIGHT get lucky a get you a hoss ...But the odds are against you....
GOOD LUCK WITH WHATEVER YOU DECIDED...


----------



## UGA hunter

Get an AB from my good friend Don at Konfederate Kennels if you're going that route.


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man

I have a couple of each right now and they will all catch and hold but I will take the handling of a AB and hunting stock Pit over anything else anyday. No gamey stock !


----------



## caughthog1

I like a game bred rednose pit sometimes crossed with a real gritty cur to calm them down!


----------



## crackercurr21

had a buddy named pepe who had a bad azz black one


----------



## JWT

mine was a fine catch dog!! Johnson bloodline ireally miss him!!! Rip big bully!!!!!


----------



## Fatz

UGA hunter said:


> Get an AB from my good friend Don at Konfederate Kennels if you're going that route.



Yep! Konfederate Kennels has the real deal working AB's!


----------



## steveOO

Ya the pitbull is the best, He'd get stuck 20 times before he let's go....lol, My old bulldog will catch and hold, but he wont do as much as the pit....Get ya money worth on the pit....


----------



## TripleXBullies

I've got 4 American bulldogs that will catch. Two that are straight crazy 120lb males.. one 140lb female who I somewhat broke as a pup. I have one more male that I believe would do it. He caught a possum once... Just never shown him a hog.

Then I've got 7 more low to medium drive that couldn't care less.


----------



## K9SAR

TripleXBullies said:


> I've got 4 American bulldogs that will catch. Two that are straight crazy 120lb males.. one 140lb female who I somewhat broke as a pup. I have one more male that I believe would do it. He caught a possum once... Just never shown him a hog.
> 
> Then I've got 7 more low to medium drive that couldn't care less.



hoghunter123....triplexbullies has some of the best American Bulldogs I've ever seen, and he stands behind his dogs.  You should shoot him a PM to "talk shop."  

If ever I was to get an American Bulldog, it's where I'd go (and yes, I realize he's a bit far from you - lol...ROAD TRIP.)


----------



## catch-n-tie

lol


----------



## REDMOND1858

TripleXBullies said:


> Two that are straight crazy 120lb males.. one 140lb female.



I bet thats fun after you catch the hog. couldnt imagine draggin dogs that big through the woods


----------



## MULE

hoghunter123 said:


> Well im looking at a jeep/rascal/alligator/wierd jack bred pit puppy. Are these good bloodlines??


Yes, those were great dogs, but they have also been dead and gone for a long time. A lot can happen the generations after them. All depends on the breeder. 


I've seen a lot of dogs catch hogs, so just to be able to catch a hog doesn't make it a great catch dog. I've got curs that will do that. 

In order to make the grade on my yard as a catch dog it must be able catch and not rebite "AT ALL". Have the endurance to make the second or third bay if the hog breaks before he gets there. Be able to take a hard beating and not come off and bay. (seen several AB do this). Not be the least bit man aggressive.(seen several AB's that were). Only to be gotten of the hog with a break stick. 

Basically I want my catch dog to be willing to die before it would come off the hog, and be just as fast as my cur dogs. Game bred pit bulls is the only thing I've found to fit those categories with me and my pack.


----------



## WolfPack

I would think most folks would want to stay on the smaller end weight class for several reasons:  Feed and medicine dosage is based on weight......the smaller the cheaper.  Trying to pull or lead a "pony" through the woods, nah.  Big dogs are prone to several problems like bloat, hip issues and etc...

A 50 pound dog can stop a hog just as well as a 100 pound dog.  Pits are cheap, a dime a dozen, everywhere.


----------



## K9SAR

WolfPack said:


> Big dogs are prone to several problems like bloat, hip issues and etc...



Some big dogs (who had breeders that don't care about preventable health issues) have those issues, but not all.  

But...our little 46 lbs pit has been borrowed by a hog friend of ours.  She's gotten in on the action


----------



## TripleXBullies

Thanks for the props K9. I have talked shop with hoghunter before 



K9SAR said:


> hoghunter123....triplexbullies has some of the best American Bulldogs I've ever seen, and he stands behind his dogs.  You should shoot him a PM to "talk shop."
> 
> If ever I was to get an American Bulldog, it's where I'd go (and yes, I realize he's a bit far from you - lol...ROAD TRIP.)


----------



## TripleXBullies

REDMOND1858 said:


> I bet thats fun after you catch the hog. couldnt imagine draggin dogs that big through the woods



I don't drag them. They are pretty obedient for me. Especially the big female. Like I said, I nearly broke her as a puppy unintentionally, but fortunately she'll still work. It has just taken some work between the both of us. They are obedient, at least, until I try to break them.


----------



## TripleXBullies

WolfPack said:


> I would think most folks would want to stay on the smaller end weight class for several reasons:  Feed and medicine dosage is based on weight......the smaller the cheaper.  Trying to pull or lead a "pony" through the woods, nah.  Big dogs are prone to several problems like bloat, hip issues and etc...
> 
> A 50 pound dog can stop a hog just as well as a 100 pound dog.  Pits are cheap, a dime a dozen, everywhere.



True statements, no doubt. I have been breeding my dogs for several years and still have made no money. You're right, they are like ponies. Although like I said, fairly obedient. Again, right about the hips. My crazy male has bad hips, so he can't pass on his drive any more. He shows some pain after working, but seems happy.

I don't hunt enough to understand for myself why cheap and dime a dozen is important. Glad for that to as all of my dogs stay inside my house.

I have one small girl that loves to work and has good technique on a hog, but she stays in the training field on a sleeve. I leave it to the big dogs in the woods.


----------



## TripleXBullies

catch-n-tie said:


> lol




lol      continue, please...


----------



## REDMOND1858

TripleXBullies said:


> I don't hunt enough to understand for myself why cheap and dime a dozen is important. .



well trust me, the more you hunt, the more you will understand......its because they wont last long....especially as a strait up catch dog. no need to go out and spend big bucks on  a dog to catch a hog, thats gone wind up dead, when you can find one for free-$200 to do just as good


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man

50 pounder's half a big heart but their heart don't stop them from getting slammed into a tree and their jaw broke or canine's ripped out. Gotta have weight against weight !


----------



## catch-n-tie

TripleXBullies said:


> lol      continue, please...


ok how many hogs have your jdj bulldogs caught- not in a pen?....show me.....now you see where the lol comes from....i miss you puppy mill adds


----------



## tompkinsgil

its not the size of the dog in the fight its the size of the fight in the dog!!! give me a hard catchin 45#pound dog any day, dont need to carry two 100 #catch dogs to the woods thats an over kill .one 4 real catch dog should be able to catch any hog in the woods


----------



## crackercurr21

agreed with tompkinsgil they should catch any hog or die trying


----------



## Florida Curdog

tompkinsgil said:


> its not the size of the dog in the fight its the size of the fight in the dog!!! Give me a hard catchin 45#pound dog any day, dont need to carry two 100 #catch dogs to the woods thats an over kill .one 4 real catch dog should be able to catch any hog in the woods



x 3


----------



## gcpatt

From what ive seen big dogs is more likely ot get canines pulled out. I would stay with pits 40 to 50 pound or just really catchy curs work for me.Rarely need a bulldog unless running hounds. Most hogs unless really ruff the curs will catch.


----------



## REDMOND1858

Cur'n Plott Man said:


> 50 pounder's half a big heart but their heart don't stop them from getting slammed into a tree and their jaw broke or canine's ripped out. Gotta have weight against weight !



couldnt disagree more.....a 300lb boar hog will beat a 100lb dog around like a rag doll just like a 50lb dog....more problems with a bigger dog, seem to get cut up worse, cant go as long, and dont catch any better than a regular ole 50-60 lb pit......JMO


----------



## TripleXBullies

Knew exactly where the lol was coming from. Trash



catch-n-tie said:


> ok how many hogs have your jdj bulldogs caught- not in a pen?....show me.....now you see where the lol comes from....i miss you puppy mill adds


----------



## TripleXBullies

tompkinsgil said:


> its not the size of the dog in the fight its the size of the fight in the dog!!! give me a hard catchin 45#pound dog any day, dont need to carry two 100 #catch dogs to the woods thats an over kill .one 4 real catch dog should be able to catch any hog in the woods



You may all be right. I don't claim to be a know it all hog hunter. I have my dogs for other reasons too. Hunting with them is just a bonus.


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man

REDMOND1858 said:


> couldnt disagree more.....a 300lb boar hog will beat a 100lb dog around like a rag doll just like a 50lb dog....more problems with a bigger dog, seem to get cut up worse, cant go as long, and dont catch any better than a regular ole 50-60 lb pit......JMO



It's a mans own decision to what he wants but I will not personally own any straight catch dog under 65lbs.


----------



## MULE

TripleXBullies said:


> I've got 4 American bulldogs that will catch. Two that are straight crazy 120lb males.. one 140lb female who I somewhat broke as a pup. I have one more male that I believe would do it. He caught a possum once... Just never shown him a hog.
> 
> Then I've got 7 more low to medium drive that couldn't care less.


So of the four that caught how did they do? How far did they have to go to get to the bay? Did you break them off with a break stick? What size boar? Cut vest on the dog? How long was it on the hog?  

A possum and a hog are about as far in difference as you can get.


----------



## MULE

ttt


----------



## hawg dawg

tompkinsgil said:


> its not the size of the dog in the fight its the size of the fight in the dog!!! give me a hard catchin 45#pound dog any day, dont need to carry two 100 #catch dogs to the woods thats an over kill .one 4 real catch dog should be able to catch any hog in the woods



x2


----------



## tator697

ive got a 47# game bred pit that is the best handling hardest hitting catch dog ever. Wont let go and will get cut to pieces to make me happy and protect me. But ive seen 10-15 ABs back off and bay when they get a little poke or two.


----------



## tator697

heres a little game bred pit that got cut 30 times and never let go and saved my life from a 450# boar after i got cut several times. RIP Levi


----------



## lock

I have an American Bulldog catchdog, weighs about 75 lbs.  He's not a super-stud, but he never hesitates to catch anything and he needs a break stick everytime.  He will overheat quickly though.


----------



## hoghunter123

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I found a couple puppies that im getting. A gamebred pit and catahoula, more pitbull mix all from great hunting stock. Hoping they will make some good dogs.


----------



## catch-n-tie

awsome choices


----------

